# More good reports on Coconut Oil...



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just heard on the news how beneficial coconut oil is the the break down & prevention of plaque on teeth. It was said that they are going to look into it to start adding it to toothpaste. Haha, I already use it when I make toothpaste for my kids.

Sorry I can't find the link. I'll keep looking & post when I find it.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's awesome! I just started giving it to my dogs, and they all seem to enjoy it. Lola has had 4 teeth extracted and she won't let me brush them so it's great to hear it helps with dental hygiene.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have read that green tripe also contains enzymes that help to keep teeth clean. My two get it several times a week and it is possibly their favourite meal.
Coconut oil is just amazing stuff, I don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Stella, do you have a link to buying this in the UK? I'm being lazy, i could search google myself, but want to get the right one  x


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I have read that green tripe also contains enzymes that help to keep teeth clean. My two get it several times a week and it is possibly their favourite meal.


Ooooh that's good to hear - I just ordered some of this for Max to try! 




rach_palin said:


> Stella, do you have a link to buying this in the UK? I'm being lazy, i could search google myself, but want to get the right one  x


I'd love to know where you get this from too!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Coconut oil? Or green tripe?
I get my coconut oil from my local health food shop, it is organic virgin coconut oil by Essential and is £3.49. You can get it online, but the postage is expensive as it is in a glass jar. You can also get it in supermarkets in cities in the ethnic foods aisle.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry I did mean the coconut oil! Thanks, i'll have to have a look to see what I can find up here


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

You can get it on amazon with free postage but cheapest seems to be about £8 a jar.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's awesome! I just started giving it to my dogs, and they all seem to enjoy it. Lola has had 4 teeth extracted and she won't let me brush them so it's great to hear it helps with dental hygiene.


glad your dogs are love the coconut oil


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info on coconut oil. Is there one brand that is preferable? I did a search on the net, but there is so much to choose from. Any recommendations?

Can't wait to get some! sounds like it's so good for them.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Angel1210 said:


> Thanks for the info on coconut oil. Is there one brand that is preferable? I did a search on the net, but there is so much to choose from. Any recommendations?
> 
> Can't wait to get some! sounds like it's so good for them.


they have it in chips as well as the coconut oil in the jar click on this link

CocoTherapy


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I can buy it on amazon.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I found some on Tesco's website:

Ktc Coconut Oil 500Ml - Groceries - Tesco Groceries

Can anyone advise if that is the right stuff? If so it is pretty cheap!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That link doesn't work for me. As long as it is food grade it will be fine. You can get it in places like superdrug just for hair/skin use and it has added perfume. You just want plain, virgin coconut oil.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Is this stuff suppose to be used INSTEAD of salmon oil?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

No, I use it as well as. It can also be applied topically, I use it on Harleys sore spots from his allergies, and massage it in to help with coat regrowth.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> That link doesn't work for me. As long as it is food grade it will be fine. You can get it in places like superdrug just for hair/skin use and it has added perfume. You just want plain, virgin coconut oil.


Oh weird.. Well the ingredients are just 100% Pure Coconut Oil, is this the same as virgin coconut oil?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I am confused. How exactly do you give them coconut oil? Do you just add it to the food? 

Will have a look into it as well. 

Does this one seem ok?
Pure Coconut Oil | Holland and Barrett

There was another one which stated that you can use it for cooking (but the jar was quite big) so that should be ok too then, right?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

@ Lianne:
was the one you found the one for £0.99 ?? That looks really good, but am not sure whether its good.... :-/


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

As long as it is pure it is fine to use, Virgin is the least processed form and is extracted differently as explained here http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-oils/organic-coconut-oil/health-benefits-of-coconut-oil.html (scroll down, on the right is a list if articles, one is on Virgin coconut oil)


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Can I ask the same question as Sabine, how do you give it to them ? In food? How much? Thanks


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just let them lick it off my hands. It is solid at room temperature, but melts in the heat of your hand and most dogs love it. They get it every other day or so, but not on days when they are having fish oil.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

They had no coconut oil at all in my local Holland and Barrett today. Just looked at the link for that one at Tesco's - seems very cheap - too good to be true? I have ordered some to see what its like anyway, as just rang my local Tesco and guess what, they dont have any in stock!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Rocky said:


> @ Lianne:
> was the one you found the one for £0.99 ?? That looks really good, but am not sure whether its good.... :-/


Hi Sabine, yes this the same as I found, just a smaller bottle. Think the one I found was 500ml for about £1.69. I don't really shop at tesco but might try and pop in when I'm next near a big one to see if the have any!




Wicked Pixie said:


> As long as it is pure it is fine to use, Virgin is the least processed form and is extracted differently as explained here Benefits of Coconut Oil (scroll down, on the right is a list if articles, one is on Virgin coconut oil)


Thank you! Will check this out!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You want "UNREFINED" which means not processed. In its more natural state. Same as virgin.


----------



## jenrae (Jul 22, 2012)

I had not heard of coconut oil being good for dogs theeth. Glad to hear that. My Hubby takes it for memory loss issues. Seems to be working fairly well for that also.


----------

